# Babies :)



## Nellsratbrats (Mar 19, 2021)

I had an accidental litter(a female I was given was pregnant) right now the babies are 3.3 weeks old but soon will be needing forever homes  I’m located in WV


----------



## Nellsratbrats (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

Awww they are so beautiful congrats to momma and you bring the grandmoms!! Sadly I live way too far otherwise I would so take two babies!!!
Good luck though I hope they find happy homes!!!

*squeaks and kisses from Flower and Star*

💕🐾🐹🐭💕🐾


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

*Being* grandma not brings lol typo


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Aw the lil snoots <33


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm too far away but I would look on FB for rat rescue groups or people that want new rats!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg they are ADORABLE


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

So cute!!!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

🥰


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm a biiiiiit far away from West Virginia. Like, 40 hours.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Beautiful babes! I'm in MD, not sure where you are in WV. My rescue may have room, but I don't know. We currently have 3 litters total of 30 babes that are in foster care.


----------



## Nellsratbrats (Mar 19, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Beautiful babes! I'm in MD, not sure where you are in WV. My rescue may have room, but I don't know. We currently have 3 litters total of 30 babes that are in foster care.


I’m in Morgantown, WV


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Nellsratbrats said:


> I’m in Morgantown, WV


Morgantown is a bit of a hike, but I would go if we had the room to take in more babies. I'll ask and see if we have a foster available


----------

